# CFS?



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

What is chronic fatigue syndrome? What are the symptoms? I feel sick all the time and I get a lot of colds. Could I have it?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

There used to be a thread here entitled something like "How does ME/CFIDS get diagnosed". I don't see it now, but my guess is Susan might have it tucked away neatly somewhere. In lieu of retrieving that thread, here are a few links you might find helpful:I know you are in Canada, but this is the website to the CDC (Centers for Disease Control) in the U.S. and it lists their diagnostic criteria: http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/diseases/cfs/ I believe Canada's diagnostic criteria may be a bit stricter, as they recognize ME as a separate entity, and the U.S. currently does not officially.This site I found discusses ME in Canada (I think): http://www.cfs-news.org/ And this is a link to a thread in this forum that talks about a specific blood pressure disorder that separates ME from "chronic fatigue": http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=9;t=001803 I hope all this isn't overwhelming, and helps - at least until Susan is able to reply with proper information.







(What would we do without Susan?!?!)


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:but my guess is Susan might have it tucked away neatly somewhere.


Er... I did? Um.. yes, of course I did. I'll just go and [hunt manically] calmly search for it.









> quote:What would we do without Susan?!?!)


LOL - get along just fine, I imagine!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Right, Realist, here's some info for you, following on from MrsMason's links.


> quote:What is chronic fatigue syndrome?


CFS - also known as M.E and CFIDS is an illness of currently unknown origin that affects the immune, endocrine and neurological systems in the body. It is not the same as chronic fatigue, which is a symptom common to many illnesses.


> quote:What are the symptoms?


There are many symptoms. There are a few cardinal symptoms which are used for diagnostic purposes. You can read about them here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=001734


> quote:I feel sick all the time and I get a lot of colds. Could I have it?


There are many illnesses which share symptoms with M.E/CFS. It's really important that you go and see a doctor who can evaluate your symptoms. Anymore questions? I'm sure we'll be glad to help you if we can. Best wishes,


----------

